
NC Police Issue Sweeping Warrants to Search All Google Devices Near Murder Scene - kyleblarson
https://gizmodo.com/north-carolina-police-issued-sweeping-warrants-to-searc-1823845667
======
dlgeek
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16610088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16610088)

~~~
dang
Ok, since that article is the original source and this one points to it, we've
merged the threads there.

------
gesman
So it means all criminals just need to switch to iPhones?

